# xml - Fehlermeldung "No grammar constraints (DTD or XML Schema) referenced in the document."



## Gast2 (10. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir erlaubt im Package Explorer im Kontextmenü meiner actuelle App "Valide" laufen zu lassen.
Darauf hin bekam ich eine Warmenldung in jeder meiner xml's (layouts, manifest, values,...).
Die Warnung lautet:


> No grammar constraints (DTD or XML Schema) referenced in the document.


und erscheint jeweils in der obersten Zeile.
*Was will Eclipse hier gerne sehen?
Was ist die "grammar constraints reference"?*

Hier in Beispiel meiner xml's:
[XML]<resources>

    <style name="AppTheme" parent="android:Theme.Light" />

    <color name="orange">#ffa500</color>
    <color name="rot">#ff0000</color>
    <color name="kornblau">#6495ed</color>
    <color name="rosa">#ffc0cb</color>
    <color name="gelb">#ffff00</color>
    <color name="gold">#ffd700</color>
    <color name="schwarz">#000000</color>
    <color name="weis">#FFFFFF</color>
    <color name="grau">#7F7F7F</color>

</resources>[/XML]

Die meisten meiner xml's beginnen mit der Zeile:[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>[/XML]
Auch hier die selbe Warnung.


----------



## schlingel (10. Okt 2012)

Du hast echt kein Glück mit deinem Eclipse. So wie ich das sehe, ist das Bug im Eclipse, meine Style-Files sehen nämlich alle genauso aus.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: 
- Du fügst ein Schema hinzu.
- Du versteckst die Warnung

Hier oder hier nachzulesen.


----------

